# ICICI payseal method



## thecreativeboy (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi
  Can anyone tell me how to integrate the ICICI payseal method in OScommerce platform


----------



## swatkat (Sep 23, 2009)

thecreativeboy said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me how to integrate the ICICI payseal method in OScommerce platform



Check out this thread:
*forums.oscommerce.com/index.php?showtopic=232765
I guess you can find some more info by posting at osCommerce forums.


----------

